# The Way Forward-if at first you don't succeed...



## NYC Composer (Dec 28, 2016)

Like many people, I'm distressed by some of the more extreme parts of President-elect Trump's campaign. Two of them in particular-the mass deportations of immigrants and the "Muslim registry" grate on me. Some would say that these were simply tactical devices used to win the election. For the moment, I'm assuming they're real.

To that end, I've been trying to think of initiatives to launch against programs like these. Mobilizing under leadership as it becomes identifiable, protests (marches), petitions, civil disobedience in various forms, monetary contributions to targeted organizations, etc. I'm forming/collecting ideas and trying to assess practicalities.

I had an idea this week-to try to exhort all five ex-Presidents (assuming they all live past the inauguration) to release a joint statement condemning the un-Constitutional idea of a religious registry. I tried to think of who I knew who could reach out to the Anti Defamation League, who knew an ex- President. I came up with two-a very wealthy client of mine who's a big contributor to the Democratic Party and the ADL. He liked the idea and said he could make a call but that it was too early-he would want to wait until Trump actually proposed it as President. My other call went to a family friend who famously lost her father to terrorism in the 70's and has been on Presidential Councils since. I will meet with her this week.

Failing that, I hope to identify some method through social media to start a petition. I know nothing of these things-if anyone thinks this is a worthwhile initiative and knows of a venue, please chime in.

I know this is a quixotic idea and more symbolic than anything else, but I'm trying to run with what I have.


----------



## robh (Dec 29, 2016)

I agree with you about the muslim registry, but I only heard about the deportation of _illegal_ immigrants - straight from the horses mouth (and yeah, I do have a low opinion of Trump  ). Could you clarify what you mean by that?

Rob


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 29, 2016)

Sorry- two separate issues.

1. Mass deportation of people who entered the country illegally (mainly from Mexico and Central America.)

2. The registration of Muslim citizens in this country.

My proposed initiative was targeting #2.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 29, 2016)

Whoa! Batshit crazy president alert. Obama finally comes off his heavy medication and goes fucking mad. 
Awesome behaviour from a fucking asshole with 25 days to oblivion.

Here's hoping Trump is even crazier because the entertainment value is priceless.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 29, 2016)

In all honesty Liberals aren't familiar with business, and too well versed in talk, and half measures.

In the real world when you say you'll deport millions of immigrants invited to break the law by politicians, saying you will deport them sets a high negototiating value.

Emotional and professionals from the Liberal outrage machine immediately pop up thier heads for everyone to see, often saying stupid things that simply remove them from the negotiations.

As far as the Muslim registry goes NYC has the model other states and federal agencies have had and continue updating.
Just look at all of the effort that goes into counting the number of blacks, whites, asians, etc. etc.

Nobody's going anywhere except drug gangs in Liberal neighborhoods and thier heroin pipelines to the suburbs.

Liberals should have read Trumps best seller, The Art Of The Deal.
They might have learned something other than defeat.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 29, 2016)

Well, thank you conservatives, for checking in with your off topic but very weighty and well thought out fringe ideologies and loony theories.

Tell me, are there no Conservative threads you could add your genius to? Is it some sort of homo-erotic attraction you have to me that keeps you sniffing around? I'll just assume that from here on, but sadly your affections are not returned, so I'll just assume you'll be panting in each of my threads and go back to ignoring you. Buh-bye again.

Oh, and one more thing. By the end of next year, I will be listing the things I have actually done in support of my personal beliefs, and other than Chim writing checks, I suspect both of you will have done a lot of typing. Keyboard warriors unite!


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 29, 2016)

Conservative?
Yuze guys still don't get it, even after the last beating?

Nope, just a Union Democrat. Didn't vote for Trump, you know this.
But I did remove Liberals in 2010/12/14 and finished them off in 2016.
Now we will remove Conservatives in the same fashion.

The faithful still don't get it, and don't see what's happening in plain sight.
Obama still has this big ego about how he could win against Trump.
Brags about his approval rating, and rightly so.
Pollsters ask us if we like Obama then return saying 65%....see Mr. President, they love you.
Of course we love you. You destroyed the Liberals.
I thought he'd have an 80% approval rating.....

I warned yuze guys about the angry Democrats and the silent majority.
Roughly 70 million people who don't vote will decide if Trump gets 2 terms.
I'd say he's off to a good start.
Nothing but CEOs who have been accountable to shareholders their entire life is refreshing compared to 8 years lying Liberals taking the 5th and blaming others for their self inflicted wounds.

Zen Master says we'll see....

I am shocked Trump out smarted the multi billion dollar electoral Liberal machine.
Under budget and ahead of schedule.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 29, 2016)

Okay, could you former union Democrats who didn't vote for Trump but have no interest defeating his initiatives please fuck off? Thank you.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 30, 2016)

Larry, you're seriously suggesting Obama actually knows what he's doing?


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 30, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> Okay, could you former union Democrats who didn't vote for Trump but have no interest defeating his initiatives please fuck off? Thank you.



Not my job.
I'm required to remove liars thieves and cowards from office.
In those endeavors I succeeded.

You and I will agree later in 2018 when Conservatives are replaced.

But thanks for taking me off your ignore list.
I expect others who did the same or promised to move to Canada chime in soon as well.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for rewarding me with the same old bullshit.

Adrian, go massage your knee. You're becoming frighteningly fragile.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 30, 2016)

Larry, FFS!!!! The British government have completely and publicly distanced themselves from Obama this morning. The man is off the fucking reservation. WTF is wrong with you people?


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 30, 2016)

Well actually Adrian-we consider you completely inconsequential.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 30, 2016)

But you fucking don't though Larrrryyy. Because the real President of the USA doesn't think that way. Only Obama does because he's a silly fucking Kenyan who decided we should go to the back of the 'queue'.
_Now_ you are beginning to see what this thing is really all about and there's silly old me thinking you had moved on from being in denial.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 30, 2016)

Your opinions are as a pimple on the buttock of a small gnat, Adrian. Your nation is a vassal state. We protect you out of kindness and indulge your little flapperies with fondness. Try not to work yourself into a frenzy, just drive your motorcar around and about and pretend you're relevant.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 30, 2016)

Larry can I be allowed to use my most comforting and conciliatory voice here.

Larry, you've moved into fantasy land again haven't you. I knew this would happen. This is the predictable result of living in a dreamworld brought about by your ridiculously long and drawn out election hustings and the opinion polls.
I blame myself in a small way for telling you Hillary was 4 to 1 on in the betting. This is what comes from unrealistic expectations from your fellow Americans in an election; and then the sudden realisation that the electoral college is there to stop maniacs in NY state and California from rigging every election from here to kingdom come and then bleating : - but Jeez, Hillary won the popular vote.
Thank fuck the majority of Americans in the right areas had the good sense to see what had happened over 8 years and what would happen if Hillary had won. What a wonderful foreign policy Obama had. Let's just walk away from this.

And then, with just days to oblivion, why don't I just sachet down to the podium to the strains of Count Basie and fuck Israel in the ass while I'm about it? But wait, even this might not be enough. I know. I'll let the world know that IMO, the Russians fucked Hillary and me in the butt by rigging the election, EVEN THOUGH HILLARY WON THE POPULAR VOTE. No one will ever see the logic in that but WTF with only 25 days to go, because I'll say that if I had been allowed to stand for a 3rd term, I would have won this election, even though I am fucking Hillary up the ass by saying this. Hmmmm? 
What a great president!

The worry is, is WTF is this asshole going to do next with 24 days still to go. 

So yeah Larry, thanks so much for these kindnesses and in the meantime try and work out why your national language is still English.


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 30, 2016)

Brits getting uppity again Larry. time for the Irish to kick their ass again I fear.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 30, 2016)

Blah blah blah. Old, powerless, verbose.

I'm going back to ignoring you, Adrian. It's been fun winding you up, but really, I'd prefer you go away, not die of a high blood pressure incident. Christ, you could sputter and keel over at any moment. Can't have that. Cheerio, old boy!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 30, 2016)

That's OK Larry. You've lost the argument. You can't debate it through. I understand.


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 30, 2016)

You have to understand Larry that the idiot Baron gets his info from the Daily Mail. A much ridiculed publication akin to a cross between Breitbart and Info Wars. The way forward is a minefield, ultimately more will come out about Trump and an impeachment will rear its head. This may I'm fact suit the GOP, as time moves on Trump may be too volatile for them. Let's be honest they would much prefer Pence. He is conceivably worse.


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 30, 2016)

You have to understand Larry that the idiot Baron gets his info from the Daily Mail. A much ridiculed publication akin to a cross between Breitbart and Info Wars. The way forward is a minefield, ultimately more will come out about Trump and an impeachment will rear its head. This may I'm fact suit the GOP, as time moves on Trump may be too volatile for them. Let's be honest they would much prefer Pence. He is conceivably worse.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 30, 2016)

Actually Pence is an insurance policy against assasination.
If you want school prayer and sharp increase in poverty by defunding minority abortion clinics (planned parenthood) you usher in Pence.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Soundhound (Dec 30, 2016)

It really is god awful. Trump is an incompetent, unstable child. But Pence is religious right maniac. A believer in gay conversion therapy. Presumably should Trump be impeached, then Pence gets impeached for molesting young boys, and that brings us to Ryan, who wants to privatize social security and medicare.

It does seem like it's going to have to be a long haul process. Fight the primitives and corporatists at every turn. I think the idea of fighting any kind of religious registry is a great start. My concern is that it's going to be a continual case of getting people to focus on the patently ridiculous, while the real thievery goes unnoticed. But then some 46 million people voted for this imbecile, so maybe they'll get a lot of the patently ridiculous through. I'm returning to the states after 10 days away. Not looking forward to it in the slightest.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 30, 2016)

And yet we live here, and it's worth fighting for. Or at least, it is to me.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 30, 2016)

absoultely. it was just really nice to not think that much for a while of the atrocities that are soon to come.


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 30, 2016)

Pretty apt.


----------



## robh (Dec 30, 2016)

woodsdenis said:


> Pretty apt.


How so?


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 30, 2016)

kind of hard to miss the point of that I'd think.



robh said:


> How so?


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 30, 2016)

I predict Trump strikes a deal with Snap CEO to dump twitter sending that Tech stock into the Gold Area.
Takes his estimated 8 million followers with him, adds 50 million more, then Chinese officials start using a modified version to directly speak to thier citizens.

Also predict Billionaires start running for office, then multi millionaires and CEOs.
Reducing the role of politicians to staffers and aides...

Brave New World.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 31, 2016)

Hahaha! Fantastic stuff.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year to all, comrades in arms and enemy combatants alike (although I may not see what'll the latter are saying anymore!)


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 31, 2016)

Wait. Wasn't this thread initially about starting a petition? 

Let's get back to that. Any progress, Larry?


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 31, 2016)

Not sure which way to go, Jon. Any suggestions?


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 31, 2016)

Step 1: Ignore the trolls. They waste time and energy with meaningless distractions. 

Here's a guide from an online petition site:
http://www.ipetitions.com/guide

Crafting a good petition is important. It's also the easy part. Getting the word out is the tough part. You can create a press release, but a statement from Larry's Petition World, A Non-Profit Entity, might get little coverage. But if you could get MoveOn or the ACLU to own it, it would go out to a big email distribution, get picked up by major media, etc.

So there seems to be two paths. Utilize an existing org, or use the petition issue as the core around which you build a new org. Each is tough. Influencing an established org as an outsider is prone to headwinds. Building things from scratch is daunting. And just writing it without getting the word out might be cathartic, but not very effective.

Maybe the key is theater. For instance, for every ten thousand signatures, you (and your rich benefactor) will send a manure-flambé truck to a random Trump property. Something creative and audacious might attract signatures, get it forwarded, and get national coverage.

The bottom line is that it will take a great idea, lots of work, or both. And good timing and luck.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 1, 2017)

Now that's enjoyable.
I actually respect Larry as he is using originality to voice his continued disdain.
To listen to parroted nonsense reposted only deserves a good jab.

Good luck in 2017.
Your best time is the first 6 months when stalled Confirmation hearings bogg down business.
2nd half of 2017 the economy will boom from de regulation and lower taxes.
Celebrities and Liberals with thier media will reside in thier own echo chamber assuring each other they're necessary.
I'd say you got 6 months.
After that it would be a waste of time.
Probably better off giving Soros groups like move on media matters black lives matters money.

Have A Great New Years


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 1, 2017)

Less than 6 months.

Michelle Obama. Jesus H Christ. 

But I'm going to miss all that pointing and waving.


----------



## robh (Jan 2, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> kind of hard to miss the point of that I'd think.


Not to me. From my perspective, the image implies that the poverty at street level is somehow Trump's fault. Somehow, I don't think that's what woodsdenis really means, that's why I ask. Remember, not everyone sees the world with the same perspective as you or me, so I ask instead of presume.

Rob


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 2, 2017)

You are presuming that I presumed, which is rather presumptuous. The meaning is as clear an an azure sky, as clear as un unmuddied lake (10 points to anyone who can place that quote). It means Trump will preside over a nation in which the riches move ever more to the few at the top, and the rest will suffer immeasurably.

You were kidding that you didn't get it, right? No one could possibly miss the point. Ever. In any universe.


----------



## robh (Jan 2, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> You are presuming that I presumed, which is rather presumptuous. The meaning is as clear an an azure blue sky (10 points to anyone who can place that quote). It means Trump will preside over a nation in which the riches move ever more to the few at the top, and the rest will suffer immeasurably.
> 
> You were kidding that you didn't get it, right? No one could possibly miss the point. Ever. In any universe.


Oh so, you're saying nothing has changed or will change. 

And yes. I didn't get it. At least, I didn't get the meaning you pulled out of it. (Not saying you're wrong, just that I didn't see it that way.)

Rob


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 2, 2017)

Since Donald Trump has always been about being rich, and has never shown an atom of concern for anyone other than himself, I honestly didn't see how the point could have been missed. Regardless, glad the issue is now settled and can be put to rest.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 2, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> The meaning is as clear an an azure sky, as clear as un unmuddied lake (10 points to anyone who can place that quote).



Ernest Tubb
Country & Western Artist ( both styles )


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 2, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> Only Obama does because he's a silly fucking Kenyan who decided we should go to the back of the 'queue'.


That is not acceptable language, racist slurs are not worthy of this forum, nor any for that matter. If you can't make your argument without resorting to these kinds of insults, you show that you only have an opinion, but no argument to support it. Please. Work harder or drop the conversation? 

I'm writing this as a member of Vi-Control.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 2, 2017)

Are posts getting deleted from this thread? Didn't see the one that this would be referring to?



creativeforge said:


> That is not acceptable language, racist slurs are not worthy of this forum, nor any for that matter. If you can't make your argument without resorting to these kinds of insults, you show that you only have an opinion, but no argument to support it. Please. Work harder or drop the conversation?
> 
> I'm writing this as a member of Vi-Control.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 2, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Are posts getting deleted from this thread? Didn't see the one that this would be referring to?



Nope. You can find it on page 1.

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...at-first-you-dont-succeed.58612/#post-4036805


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 3, 2017)

Larry I saw last night on local news an interview with a Congressional aide that the rep cannot read the sheer amount of mail they're receiving via email and courier for hand written mail demanding immediate action.
Operators spend 8 hours a day sifting and deleting voice mails.
The response from organized private citizens is so large in volume they are weeks behind and bags of letters keep coming.

Seems the GOP is under pressure from well organized private citizens.
Rep. Blackburn is very popular here and her base is highly motivated.

DNC voters had better do the same as the GOP & DNC are under pressure to perform.
All of those trying to slow or halt change are going to be removed in 2018.

Nobody knows who is organizing these efforts, might be engaged New voters but the sheer volume and timing suggest organizing is well funded, and well timed.

Find a group like this for the DNC.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jan 3, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> That is not acceptable language, racist slurs are not worthy of this forum, nor any for that matter. If you can't make your argument without resorting to these kinds of insults, you show that you only have an opinion, but no argument to support it. Please. Work harder or drop the conversation?
> 
> I'm writing this as a member of Vi-Control.


Unfortunately this poster relies on insulting people and using language like this, I have him on ignore as do most posting here. Report his post.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 3, 2017)

This has become a liberal off topic forum and anything that is even vaguely not left wing here is ridiculed by what appears to be under performing and under educated people.
The Foreign Secretary of the United Kingdom refers to Obama in his press statements as a Kenyan. I don't understand how that is racist when it's printed in the Daily Telegraph; apparently one of the most politically correct newspapers in Britain today.
You need to understand that most people in the UK absolutely cannot stand this guy Obama with a vengeance. That's part of the reason they voted to come out of the EU. Not because he's black, but because he's an asshole.
If you cannot get that through your collective heads, then you are going to be in denial forever.


----------



## Vischebaste (Jan 3, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> The Chancellor of the Exchequer of the United Kingdom refers to Obama in his press statements as a Kenyan.



Source?



Baron Greuner said:


> I don't understand how that is racist when it's printed in the Daily Telegraph; apparently one of the most politically correct newspapers in Britain today.



Oh, you mean the politically correct paper that just published the "Snowflake awards" for "perpetually offended liberals"?









http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/the-...-defined-term-political-correctness-gone-mad/




Baron Greuner said:


> You need to understand that most people in the UK absolutely cannot stand this guy Obama with a vengeance.



Oh, you mean the unpopular president that recently polled these figures with the British public in an independent survey?

https://yougov.co.uk/news/2016/04/23/public-obama-eu-debate/:
"[British] Public to Obama: we love you, but stay out of EU debate"


----------



## woodsdenis (Jan 3, 2017)

http://uk.businessinsider.com/obamas-approval-ratings-around-world-2015-6?r=US&IR=T

Goes to show the lengths the ignored will go to. Unfortunately the family brain cell went missing in this one.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## chimuelo (Jan 3, 2017)

Gee it's a Poll or Federal graph, that must be true.

Polls are useless, and used by useless tools to appease those who pay them to perform such useless duties.

Example....Obama has the highest approval rating for an outgoing President since Reagan..

Truth...VP Bush led the GOP in victory.
The other truth....
Obama is getting high approval ratings because he brought on defeat after defeat for wealthy Liberals.
Why would you want to remove him from office in 2012 when there's Liberals still in office across the nation.
The high approval ratings are for losing State, Local and Federal seats.
We love Obama, and plan on finishing off the few remaining wealthy Liberals in 2018.

Markets in the U.K. and USA are skyrocketting despite what the "Polls" say.
Doubt that excites Liberals since their pensions are usually just Social Security.
Folks who work for a living are enthusiastic...

Happy New Years

Next target, the establishment GOP.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 3, 2017)

A Youguv poll??????? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 3, 2017)

HAAAAAAAAA!

Look at all these American racists. And this was in 2013.

Gee, someone called him a noodle. Someone call the liberal police.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 3, 2017)

Fascists always denigrate those being oppressed as overly sensitive. Always. Without exception. Fascists are all about appearing strong. Not about real strength, but the appearance of strength. The whole idea of political correctness is a right wing canard. Fox News pounded into their audience's heads for a generation, creating the perfect audience for someone like Donald Trump.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 3, 2017)

Americans must be rubbing their hands together in glee at the prospect of wishing their lives away over the next 17 days.


----------



## Vischebaste (Jan 3, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> A Youguv poll??????? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



Baron Greuner's poll of his own brain??????? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 3, 2017)

Liberals in 2013 talking about Obamacare. When in doubt, just go into denial when you don't understand the question (or when you realise it's a pile of shit).


----------



## woodsdenis (Jan 3, 2017)

Vischebaste said:


> Baron Greuner's poll of his own brain??????? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



One would have to have one, the Gruener family brain cell was not passed on to Baron. Sad pathetic individual.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 3, 2017)

There goes Baron again, completely off topic while insulting people - the definition of troll behavior. 

Ignore the trolls.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 3, 2017)

We're stuck Ryan for 2 more years...
That's OK, I haven't forgotten his pathetic begging for millions from the gangster Joe Biden, as he handled the tax payer stimulus/ slush fund for wealthy Liberals that was wasted on their investors and friends.
Votes NO on the stimulus, loses, then begs for free money during that pathetic stimulus/infrastructure plan.
No wonder it didn't work.
They gave millions to Ryan who wasn't even speaker or minority whip and he got millions.
Can't imagine how much McConnell and Boehner got paid during the free money programs, otherwise known as failed stimulus.

He must be removed in 2018 with the rest of these mooches in the GOP.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 3, 2017)

Baron Shmegma and Jimmy must be awfully busy, many ignored posts on this end.

Anybody get a load of the republicans trying to dismantle/enfeeble the house ethics committee? Now that they know millions of voters were stupid enough to think Donald Trump is going to be their champion and savior, the republicans feel enabled to steal in broad daylight. No cover stories needed!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah, he told them it's not a priority and the little bitches reversed course, just like they did during the primary.
Don't worry SHound we both want these GOP Putos removed.
But am I glad we eliminated the wealthy white Liberals?
Not happy,....PROUD.
So join up to remove the GOP with me but only with real Liberals, not the wealthy whites you've worshipped your entire adult life.

Ankyu


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 3, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Baron Shmegma and Jimmy must be awfully busy, many ignored posts on this end!



I'd rather be ignored from not being read, than read, and being ignored....


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 3, 2017)

Eliminated the wealthy white liberals, replaced them with wealthier worshippers of Ayn Rand. Great trade. These new guys will show those liberal
pikers how to steal WAY more, in broad daylight, in collusion with the world's most successful murderous kleptocrat.

Yes, Jimmy, we weak knee-d liberals certainly have a lot to learn.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 3, 2017)

The role of King George and the Crown was to make the world England.
Liberals tried that across the globe and failed.
They lost Egypt, Libya, Iraq, Syria, Yemen, Turkey, most Israelis and the Philippines.

Russian and Chinese Navies have been invited to participate with them now that we're getting our hats handed to us.

The world will survive without Liberals trying to shame everyone with their jive ass human rights crap and the do as I say not as I do nonsense.

Progressivism should first prove thier way of life is better rather than shove shit down your throats through lies and deception.
Otherwise it's not progressivism, just King George with a slightly hipper rap.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 3, 2017)

Eliminated the wealthy white liberals, replaced them with wealthier worshippers of Ayn Rand. Great trade. These new guys will show those liberal pikers how to steal WAY more, in broad daylight, in collusion with the world's most successful murderous kleptocrat.

Yes, Jimmy, we weak knee-d liberals certainly have a lot to learn.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 3, 2017)

Is Jimmy still feeling the revolution vibe? Even with the Trump kleptocrat cabinet? With the head of Exxon Mobil as Secretary of State for crying out loud? Impressive. Deluded and insane, but what staying power!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 3, 2017)

The the world is fighting over cheap energy.
The delivery system is pipelines since the US Navy rules the waters.
Having an Exon Mobil CEO makes sense to me.

Liberals cry about competition from Charter Schools.
They claim it takes money out of the schools that the Unions monopolize.
Don't hear them complain about the 80 Million taken from the system and given to them to lose another race every 2 years.

Conservatives are claiming God stepped in the race and brought his son Jesus Trump back.
Liberals say the Russians brought us the racist God King Trump.

I think the middle class folks that work for a living said enough of the Liberal/Conservative freak show and we're just getting started.

Don't worry, after working folks get to keep their money and chose their doctors we'll make sure you Liberals get your free stuff and convince Conservatives it was the will of God....

Everyone will be happy...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 3, 2017)

Eliminated the wealthy white liberals, replaced them with wealthier worshippers of Ayn Rand. Great trade. These new guys will show those liberal pikers how to steal WAY more, in broad daylight, in collusion with the world's most successful murderous kleptocrat.

Yes, Jimmy, we weak knee-d liberals certainly have a lot to learn.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 3, 2017)

Hmmm......generals and CEOs.....

Military....and industrial....

I think I'm getting a complex.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 3, 2017)

The Eisenhower Syndrome or TDS.
Known in medical circles as Trump Derangement Syndrome.

If we must control the markets to keep the US Dollar as the currency used for purchasing Oil, having law professors or lawyers or followers of God as leaders doesn't seem to work.

I'm giving the guy a shot. He's our POTUS.
Those who cry in DC do so as they fear success, which pretty much negates a need for them.
I think the Trump team will let Liberals and Conservatives read scripts, hand them some cash for another attempt to appear genuine, and carry on just like they did before they decided they have fucked shit up enough.

I mean what normal person believed that middle men insurance companies could add another Liberal into the equation as a middle man, and this would magically lower costs?

We had to allow them to fail again to confirm our suspicions.
They're not going to get that kind of decision making power again.

The era of the wealthy white Liberal Plantation owners are over.
Liberals for decades had the super hero "Raceman" to silence and destroy those opposing the wealthy Liberal, hero of the poor.
Then came Trump, the Kryptonite that destroyed "Raceman."


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 3, 2017)

Jimmy, you are easily the most confused human I've ever known.

The guise in power now are the plantation owners. Suck that teat as hard as you can, fella-there's no milk for you, just for other rich guys who sip fine wine from their hammocks while you build their pyramids and bow and scrape for your shekel and a half. You just go on kissing rich white conservative ass and let that sweet golden urine trickle down all over you-everywhere except your pocket.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 3, 2017)

They are the guys who buy Liberals and Conservatives.
Trump was a smaller purchaser of Liberals compared to the rest.
We simply speed up legislation by removing the B Actors, thousands of lobbyists, thousands of lawyers.

Life is good Larry, enjoy it....


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey, I'm the one with the stock portfolio and the pension, Jimbo. Life is grand. What, me worry? Not about me. I worry about your kids and mine and the millions who may lose healthcare in the rush to "repeal and replace".

No matter what he says and no matter what the bullshit optics are, protectionism is horseshit and cheap labor is going to be replaced by robotics. Wait 'til corporate profits start tanking as a result of companies being influenced to pay higher wages for manufacturing jobs in this country and the market falls a few thousand points. Then we'll see how the new populism unfolds. I can see the writing on the wall, and it ain't on Breitbart.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 3, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> Hey, I'm the one with the stock portfolio and the pension, Jimbo. Life is grand. What, me worry? Not about me. I worry about your kids and mine and the millions who may lose healthcare in the rush to "repeal and replace".


Were you worried about people like me who could no longer afford healthcare after Obamacare came into being? Were you worried about the millions whose premiums skyrocketed?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 3, 2017)

Totally. Still am. ACA needed serious work, if it happens now and things are better for you, I'll kiss the hem. On the other hand, if millions lose their healthcare and yours is no better, I'll revile the beast. Fair?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 4, 2017)

Btw Michael, were you worried about the more millions with no healthcare before ACA? Were you worried about people being denied healthcare for "pre-existing conditions"? Were you worried about families bankrupted because of a member's disease?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 4, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> No matter what he says and no matter what the bullshit optics are, protectionism is horseshit and cheap labor is going to be replaced by robotics. Wait 'til corporate profits start tanking as a result of companies being influenced to pay higher wages for manufacturing jobs in this country and the market falls a few thousand points.



That's the EU BREXIT vote in a nutshell right there Larry.

If you went to, especially the north of England (basically left wing Labour) - (and just about anywhere outside London and Scotland actually) and you stood on a podium and told them that, you would get back the cry: WE'LL TAKE THAT AND MORE!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 4, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> The role of King George and the Crown was to make the world England.
> Liberals tried that across the globe and failed.
> They lost Egypt, Libya, Iraq, Syria, Yemen, Turkey, most Israelis and the Philippines.



More that ghastly old bag Queen Victoria actually Jimmy.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 4, 2017)

We're all going to die....The NYTimes (Mexican Billionaire puppet master)
The sick and poor are being eliminated....Washington Post (American billionaire Amazon)
Mi Estes matando pinche guey.....(Israeli billionaire owner of Una Vision)
Blacks are being targeted by racist white police,......Media Matters, MoveOn.org, Black Lives Matter...(billionaire George Soros, owner of Liberals)

Larry is being hit by endless chicken little stories by his oil coal owning Liberal billionaires above.
I think giving other billionaires a chance to wet thier beaks is long overdue.

I'd be worried too if I were a worshipper of wealthy Liberals with their "free" news.
They remind me of synth developers using synth edit to make free stuff, trying to convince me of superior sound.
Just like our free schools, free health care.

When stuff is free it's no good.
Try playing a chord in the middle of the keyboard, usually the only area where a microscopic amount of realism dwells.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 4, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> Btw Michael, were you worried about the more millions with no healthcare before ACA? Were you worried about people being denied healthcare for "pre-existing conditions"? Were you worried about families bankrupted


I was worried about loved ones who were poor and in that situation, which caused concern for people in general.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 4, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> This has become a liberal off topic forum and anything that is even vaguely not left wing here is ridiculed by what appears to be under performing and under educated people.
> The Foreign Secretary of the United Kingdom refers to Obama in his press statements as a Kenyan. I don't understand how that is racist when it's printed in the Daily Telegraph; apparently one of the most politically correct newspapers in Britain today.
> You need to understand that most people in the UK absolutely cannot stand this guy Obama with a vengeance. That's part of the reason they voted to come out of the EU. Not because he's black, but because he's an asshole.
> If you cannot get that through your collective heads, then you are going to be in denial forever.



1- I'm more of a Conservative person. 

2- "Only Obama does because he's a silly fucking Kenyan who decided we should go to the back of the 'queue'." That is not exactly comparable to the Foreign Secretary's comment, is it? 

3- I have my own take on Obama, which probably connects with some of your report of the EU's feelings. I didn't know that he was so loathed in Europe, though. 

The point is, we can have intense conversations, but the personal attacks and insults need to be held back or THEY become the topic. And then we all lose the plot and become a bunch of cave dwellers wielding sticks and stones with many a grunt. 

It's hard enough to wade through the slime served up by the media to get our own opinions and not be pigeon-holed and spring into activism and protest "on-command." 

But that's my opinion...


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 4, 2017)

The President is not loathed in Europe. Quite the opposite. You know who is loathed in Europe? The i-can't-believe's-this-moron-is-the-president-elect. A laughingstock. The U.S. was hated deeply after 8 years of Cheney/Bush. We're back!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 4, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> But that's my opinion...



Which of course you're entitled to without fear or prejudice.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 4, 2017)

Hollywood refuses to select Grammy winners that aren't white.
Then release videos telling others they must diversify.

They rail on Trump about women, whom he has as executives in place for decades, while female co stars receive less money than the white male Liberal star. Sasha Alexander, Cote DiPablo (needy Latina) just to name a couple.

I could fill pages with wealthy Liberals telling us to do as they say, not as they do....

Chuck Schumer is funny to watch as he struggles with the script someone else wrote and handed to him.
He at least was coached into looking left and right as if there were enough Liberals left to fill the room.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 4, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> 1- I'm more of a Conservative person.
> 
> 2- "Only Obama does because he's a silly fucking Kenyan who decided we should go to the back of the 'queue'." That is not exactly comparable to the Foreign Secretary's comment, is it?
> 
> ...



And that is why, after many many years on this forum, the first and only person I used the ignore button on is :::drumroll::: Baron Greuner!

Adrian is a clever fellow who made me laugh many times. I was a fan. However , he's gone to a place from which nothing positive ever comes, rather he emits an entire screed of nativist rhetoric in obscene clownish language, and he insists, with what is obviously some sort of erotic attraction, in following me wherever I go. I don't listen anymore. I'm officially out of the Adrian business.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 4, 2017)

Michael K. Bain said:


> I was worried about loved ones who were poor and in that situation, which caused concern for people in general.


Great. So was I. Why would you think I thought the ACA was anything close to perfect? I'm not stupid, and as as my words should indicate, I have compassion for people other than myself and mine. I want as many people as possible to have affordable access to healthcare, food, shelter, clean water, clean air. Call it TrumpCare. Call it the Trump Climate Initiative. I could care less, just don't throw millions off the roles and don't go back to "pre-existing conditions" so they can increase your payments by ten fold or cancel your coverage.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 4, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> And that is why, after many many years on this forum, the first and only person I used the ignore button on is :::drumroll::: Baron Greuner!


Technically, that's not true. You accidentally ignored me.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 4, 2017)

Ha, yeah. I'm talking intent!


----------



## woodsdenis (Jan 4, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> The President is not loathed in Europe. Quite the opposite. You know who is loathed in Europe? The i-can't-believe's-this-moron-is-the-president-elect. A laughingstock. The U.S. was hated deeply after 8 years of Cheney/Bush. We're back!



Absolutely true, wether the nay sayers agree or not Obama is very popular over here. Choose any poll you like

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-N...-world-confidence-in-Trump-low/5681467221664/

Trump on the other hand is seen as a stupid clown. BTW we are not all liberal elites over here just normal people across the spectrum who think the president elect is an fool and a dangerous one at that.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 4, 2017)

I love Paris.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 4, 2017)

@woodsdennis you still somehow think polls are trusted or believed after the recent Liberal defeats?
Hillary lost the electoral college because she paid millions to people who were the "experts" who also fail every time, yet still con wealthy elites into believing they are needed.

When Obama spoke at Bradenberg thousands flocked for hope and change, the last time he scheduled a return visit maybe 100 people came.
That's the kind of polling I use.

Americans know how incompetent Liberals are so we removed them. The world also knows how Liberals fail at everything consistently. They didn't believe us though until they looked at Africa and the Middle East, then took in millions fleeing from the devastation caused by these idealogs.

Now the rest of the world understands why Americans are frustrated.

Hillary won the popular vote, and Liberals claim they are the majority due to those numbers.
They fail to see that 70% of the voters removed Liberals in Local, State and Federal down ticket races.
The data concludes Hillary got 48% to Trumps 45%.
So 1/3 of those voting for HRC selected Liberals to be removed.

Takes a while to get accurate data, but nobody believes Polls, especially stats from lying Liberals.

Funny though, Conservatives mistakingly believe because they're in the majority that Americans love them,
Just more misplaced Delusions of grandeur.

They will be replaced in 2018 if the God King Trump demands it.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 4, 2017)

The average American doesn't give a shit about Africa or the Middle East except when it comes to immigration. The average American voted for a gold plated asshole because they liked his brash style and his promise to bring jobs back and "make America white, er, GREAT... again."...which means telling the rest of the world to fuck off. We'll see how that goes.

I don't have an agenda except for the good of people. Whatever I think of him, he's the President of the United States. I hope he does well by people here and around the world, regardless of what I think of him. I am not rooting for him to fail the country, but every move he's made so far indicates his temperament, his belief in billionaire elites and his lack of sophistication about foreign nations, so I'm not encouraged.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jan 5, 2017)

So if all polls lie and are controlled by Liberals worldwide and the same with media how does one ascertain that Obama is deeply unpopular worldwide or indeed any news item. Of course you sit in Hicksville and take peyote and the truth comes to you in a vision.

It's the usual standard dumbass logic and response to every thing. Why not believe the world is flat also, because after all all those lying liberals media types are lying to you about everything. This type of absurd thinking spawns Info wars etc.

If one chooses to believe Baron Sphincter or Alex Jones just because he says so, god help you.

The reality of a way forward is stop this insular thinking that all Liberals/ Conservatives are bad and look at the reality of what is happening. In a few weeks a man who could not make casinos pay in Atlantic City is in charge of the economy. He has stacked his cabinet with billionaires, climate change deniers, people with economic links to foreign governments and someone by his own admission is not qualified ( Ben Carson wtf). This is about common sense. However carry on with obscure bullshit dissertations about how liberal elites are the enemy blablabla and ignore what is obvious to everyone else.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 5, 2017)

Sky TV polls are the best.

Sky wants desperately to somehow stay in the EU. Not happening. What they like to do is put up polls that favour what they want; not what the vast majority wants.

Love Sky polls.

Every UK poll more or less got the 2015 General Election totally wrong.
Every UK poll more or less got the 2016 Brexit Election totally wrong.
Every UK poll more or less got the 2016 USA Nominations and Presidential Elections totally wrong.

And not by small margins either.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 5, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> The average American doesn't give a shit about Africa or the Middle East except when it comes to immigration. The average American voted for a gold plated asshole because they liked his brash style and his promise to bring jobs back and "make America white, er, GREAT... again."...which means telling the rest of the world to fuck off.


I think most "average Americans" who voted for him did so not because they liked him, but because they considered the alternative even worse.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 5, 2017)

Which is the result of right wing propaganda, pure and simple. None of the scare stories about Clinton are true, all propagated on sites such as Breitbart, wholly fabricated, and repeated on mainstream news as allegations over and over, until disproved, but by then it's too late. We now have a large part of the population that has been raised on a long series of lies, starting with trickle down economics, through the lie that Obamacare has been a failure. They are fearful for the wrong reasons and of the wrong things. The creation of these lies, and the impotent, ignorant public are the great treason of our time. They have allowed for the rise to power of a dangerous fool. 

Donald Trump completely conned right wing voters. I grew up in New York and watched this clown from the beginning. He has nothing but disdain for the common man. He is a selfish, spoiled, vindictive child interested only in self aggrandizement and 'getting rich'. Among powerful businessmen he is not taken seriously, considered a charlatan, a sleazy con man. He says whatever he needs to say to get over. He flat out lies every time he opens his mouth. The fact that he has convinced millions of working people that he is going to be their champion is a travesty. 

The right wing created Donald Trump and the devastation we are about to witness will be their legacy. I'm getting my stuff out of the stock market now, before the shitstorm hits. 



Michael K. Bain said:


> I think most "average Americans" who voted for him did so not because they liked him, but because they considered the alternative even worse.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Jan 5, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Donald Trump completely conned right wing voters. I grew up in New York and watched this clown from the beginning. He has nothing but disdain for the common man. He is a selfish, spoiled, vindictive child interested only in self aggrandizement and 'getting rich'. Among powerful businessmen he is not taken seriously, considered a charlatan, a sleazy con man. He says whatever he needs to say to get over. He flat out lies every time he opens his mouth. The fact that he has convinced millions of working people that he is going to be their champion is a travesty.



To sum it up: Donald Trump is nothing more than a white Liberal.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jan 5, 2017)

Beware extreme elite propaganda from the BBC


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2017)

Marko Zirkovich said:


> To sum it up: Donald Trump is nothing more than a white Liberal.



He's always been a Democrat.
He's bought Liberals for decades. I can't wait for him to show the world Shumers phone number and release his tax returns.
In those forms we'll see millions in deductions with money going to Clintons, Kerry, Pelosi, Shumer and even that genius Harry Reid who ensured only 51 votes would be needed to pass legislation.

Most folks I know who voted for Trump just hate that Washington DC forces them into programs they don't like.
They despise being lied to. 
This is why Liberals have been removed on a national level....again.

Things are going to get nasty.
Gangs of Liberals burning down cities and looting under the last administration failed to get out the vote.
It succeeded in getting surburban voters to remove ineffective ghetto regulators and Charlotte pretty much played into the Trump vote.
A black cop killed a black thug, then came the riots where Liberals argued amongst themselves to stop burning down their neighborhood and go to the suburbs.
People feel unsafe when rich white Liberals tell them they're safe.
And shame them for having a gun to protect themselves from rabid Liberal gangs.
Just 2 days ago Liberals went into the suburbs, stole a car, kidnapped a ritarded white guy, tortured him on Facebook for 2 days...

People have had enough of wealthy Liberals and their ghettos used for votes every 2,years.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Jan 5, 2017)

Your friends must be really into some serious Akrasia. They don't like being lied to, so they vote for a notorious liar. Makes total sense. 

You seem to be quite liberal (pun intended) in the use of the word Liberal, which is kind of confusing, to say the least. Let's see if I'm getting this right: Liberals are those people fleecing the good folks, who they should be protecting instead. However, they only care about themselves and line their own pockets. (Strange how that makes me think of the Donald, in some weird way.) And to make matters even more confusing, Liberals, especially of the white sort, are not only the ivory-type elites, who conspire against the common commoner in their lofty circles, no, they also run amok in the Ghettos ganging up on people. Which is especially shameful when they are disguising themselves as black cops. Just shows you how dangerous those white Liberals are.

But what do I know, except that I'm kind of sharing your sentiment:



chimuelo said:


> Things are going to get nasty.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2017)

Well half and half. Even I voted for HRC just because I didn't see any advantages by having a total GOP majority.
I prefer the former Clinton 90s over the Bush-Obama wrecklessness influenced by investors.
Sometimes when the Feds can't pass legislation people find a way to cope with the shit that prevents them from their pursuits.

Trump has an oppurtunity to bring real relief and change, not because he knows how, but because he seems to want to.

If Liberal violence continues to grow from the Ferguson false narrative, I'm pretty sure everyone wants that well funded crime wave stopped.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2017)

I enjoy ribbing Liberals in this forum because they are so sure those they worship are just the smartest and best.
Conservatives believe they have the answers too.

Both are minorities compared to the amount of non committal independents.
The middle class being ignored by both of these law firms is why we see Trump in office.
Each team can pretend they are in power or won but the reality is the middle class rebellion seems to have Trump as boss. Whether or not they voted for him.

I'll give the CEOs and billionaires a chance.
Can't be worse than these 2 failed law firms that only care about their investors.

Time to go to the AMD Booth.
Nice to be in a real progressive state again.
I can buy sex, drugs, carry a beer in the open.
But then must prepare for NAMM.
No Booth babes as it offends others.
Beers are 10 bucks water is 6 bucks and everything is illegal, even tinted windows.
Thank God for Nevada.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jan 5, 2017)

If one wants to rib someone successfully, a certain amount of sarcasm, irony mixed with humour are required, if you lack those basic things you just come across as an asshole.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 5, 2017)

Marko Zirkovich said:


> To sum it up: Donald Trump is nothing more than a white Liberal.


Dunno about that, but he's certainly "elite" and crows about it constantly. He'll be the first populist to carry crony capitalism into the bright light of day -and do it better than any eastern elite ever managed to.

The idea that this man of the people with his trophy wife, gold plated faucets and unchecked narcissism gives two shits about the little guy is one of the greatest boondoggles ever bought by the public. P.T. Barnum knew from whence he spoke.

America voted for a guy with an aspiration-he wants to be the next Vladimir Putin.

What a great country we are. When a man can start with a mere 40 million dollars and build a real estate empire using the bankruptcy laws to bail himself out of debt time and again, I mean? Is that a Horatio Alger story or what? Gosh. The guy pulled himself out of the top .001 percent all the way into the top .00001 percent. Inspirational, sez I.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 5, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I enjoy ribbing Liberals in this forum because they are so sure those they worship are just the smartest and best.
> Conservatives believe they have the answers too.
> 
> Both are minorities compared to the amount of non committal independents.
> ...


Buy a lot of sex and drugs, do you Jimmy? Gosh, freedom's great. Do they have little heroin drive through stands in Nevada?

Do you buy your sex from the 15 year old Russian girls coerced into the slave trade, or do you go to the Bunny ranches and pay thousands?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2017)

Don't need to.
I get offered drugs all the time, no need for them these days.
But I use to love doing big rat tails in the 80s.
Always wanted to do the Al Pacino face dive, probably good thing I never had the oppurtunity.
Sex is always great for me, I am well cared for so these hookers couldn't compete with my well trained mate.

But for less socially active people this is great to experience.

Heroin and narcortics are dangerous and illegal, which shows the right amount of progressivism.
Amsterdam showed the rest of the world how dangerous those drugs can be.

90 more minutes before curtain time.
Ryzen has me all worked up.
AMDs super fast cache on Vega GPUs have proven how effective it is.
Ryzen seems to have a similar design.
Awesomeness.....

Ciao Bella


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2017)

FWIW If Trump derails the AT&T / Time Warner merger I will be pissed and might join indoctrinated Liberals to remove him.
But let's be friends and enjoy removing the remaining GOP Clowns.
The remaining Liberals can't be removed as they've had decades to wire their districts with cash and ACA exemptions.

I want Ryan, McArthy and McConnel out of there.
McCain can stay since he served his country.
Gee just noticed they all white Irish racists.
Definitely got to break up those Micks.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 5, 2017)

Jimmy, do you think conversations in forums should mirror conversations on construction sites or in locker rooms? I sure don't.

Btw, I'd say that a vast amount of the prostitution in Nevada occurs in Clark County/Las Vegas-where it's illegal.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> Jimmy, do you think conversations in forums should mirror conversations on construction sites or in locker rooms? I sure don't.
> 
> Btw, I'd say that a vast amount of the prostitution in Nevada occurs in Clark County/Las Vegas-where it's illegal.



Sorry Larry, been racking up footsteps.
You know I'm not sure about the data. Storey County and Washoe County by the State Capital have thier own Airstrips where customers pay for privacy.
The State regulates prostitution and gaming.
Smart regulations that actually protect consumers and customers.

Great CES BTW.
Wallpaper LG Displays are sick.

Back to our elites.
I am praying the GOP destroys itself, and hope Trump helps.
They cowered on the Ethics Oversight attempt. Bad display of stupidity, followed by cowardice.
We know thier names.
Now instead of giving the "Appearance" of being in line with Trump since he is the boss, rather than show the plan to repeal and replace, wiser folks would use the words "modify" which we haven't heard, but instead hear about defunding planned parenthood?
These GOP guys are complete morons.
You can't take away the ACA and Planned Parenthood simultaneously.
These guys are dumber than Liberals.
At least Liberals lie and con people into following them into scam land.
These idiots constantly display their stupidity at the worst times.

Ryan has always been hailed as really smart, mathematically proficient, which may be academically correct.
But he has no common sense.

In 2010 Obama was shocked how Americans sent Liberals packing and then gave a speech about the shalacking they took, etc. Said he would start giving the GOP a seat at the table, starting naming Conservative policies he thought should be considered....I was shocked how defeated he sounded and like a Conservative.

So now the GOP seems to be getting back into the game and out of nowhere Ryan announces a budget, nobody asked him to, he had no authority, and talked about Social Security reforms....?
Stupid ass just gave a victory to the defeated Liberals.

I even asked myself if he was a Liberal shill?

They will not get Trump to sign off on any of their shit if they keep trying to upstage him or pass bills when the nation wants Health Care to help Doctors and Patients instead of CEOs from the monopolies or the politicians.

These guys are history in 2018 unless Liberals decide to look stupid and save them.

If my forum chat is offensive, my apologies.
I shall strive to be worthy, even if it's phony and politically correct.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 5, 2017)

There is absolutely no need to be phony OR politically correct-but there's a time and place for everything.
Micks, spics, wops, kikes, just not necessary to make your points.

Ryan has been gunning for all social programs since his "plan for America"-why would you think he's changed any? This is the same old stuff. Now we'll see if Republican Congresspeople want to keep their jobs past 2018. 

Btw, did you see the Kaby Lake stuff at the Intel booth? Any 3-D XPoint talk?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah I did.
The 7700k is bad ass without overclocking.
If you don't use synths and have a stream only PC this CPU is burning fast. 91 watts / 38C stock is nice.

I love the AMD Ryzen and think it's going to be great for u-He quality synths.
Vega GPU is also hot new AMD stuff.

Intel 3D isn't making a big splash really. AR is everywhere though.
This makes the DeepMind 12 synth extremely desirable.

I think it's time for Wall Street to help Main Street.
Think about it. Whose pensions are soaring and have protection mechanisms by law that ensure there's no losses?
Lots of Unions. I'm locked in with Firefighters and Iron workers.
Our dollar per credit hour never goes below x amount of value, but rises until trustees say OK lock it in, which guarantees new values and can't go below DPCH (dollar per credit hour).
Feds have oversight where compliance officers can audit in real time 24/7.
I could understand privatization based on these principals.
Depending on which law firm is in power both parties constantly used Medicare funds and SocSec to appropriate other services like ACA or Block Grant funds.
I see nothing wrong with having these programs actually grow from investment allowing projected growth as a basis from appropriation.

Smart regulation and actual punishment for fraud instead of cash rewards/golden parachutes is a perfect example.
Warren had her program running and right under their noses Wells Fargo exec was running scams and only got busted because of a whistle blower, who usually are punished as we've seen under this administration.
They drag him in front of Congress so these clowns can grandstand to protect their feckless oversight gigs, act angry, etc. Sheep cheer the sheer genius of these useless politicians, exec skates with 180,000,000 dollars.
Why do we need these clowns?
They couldn't catch a hooker in a whore house...

So I'd love to see Social Security expanded, but funded.
Average payout is 1200 USD.
I checked my EAP in 2007 when home equity values crashed, and it was 2600.
Right now it's 2400?
Somebody's fudging the numbers. If my payout shrank from overspending and underfunding I think I'm being screwed.
If 768,000,000,000 taken from Medicare was given to insurance CEOs as I suspect these politicians are poor stewards for Main Street.

Perhaps some diversifying like a balance of stocks to grow with the bonds as a hedge in social programs might be looked into.
At least the average Joe feels like they got skin in the game.

I definitely think partnerships are more useful than the current failures with no accountability.

But this might be construed as a pro Ryan approach.
I can assure it is not. His idea sounds like politicians shift proceeds to programs that are under funded. Not a big fan of robbing Peter to pay Paul, especially under these self serving future lobbyists.
Really want to see the 5 Year ban for these greedy public servants.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 6, 2017)

Almost forgot.
You doing 5 mile walks still?
I saw tons of great smart apps for trackers.
I am not as active when I was pouring Towers then performing that evening, but doing CF and stand playing my rig at least 5 hours a day.
To enhance my way forward I grabbed a Charge 2 and it's awesome if you're a walker.
I logged 46,000 steps yesterday...

Never counted before, 10k is a daily requirement from CDC stats.

If you have something but want to upgrade this watch is great.
I even bought 6 Wristbands to use for wardrobe matching.

Healthy New Years to you..


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 6, 2017)

Enjoying this man's efforts to remain objective and non partisan, despite being a bit worried, he places things in context. "No spin" zone, despite the insistence of the journalist to elicit answers to his targeted aims.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 6, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Almost forgot.
> You doing 5 mile walks still?
> I saw tons of great smart apps for trackers.
> I am not as active when I was pouring Towers then performing that evening, but doing CF and stand playing my rig at least 5 hours a day.
> ...


 I try for 6 miles a day now according to my iPhone-which I assume to be s bit generous. My present 62 year old fat guy fitness plan-6 miles a day (weather permitting) minimum 10 flights of stairs, 25 push ups. I don't always get there but that's the drill.

46,000?? You walked 23 miles??? Awesome! I don't have to wish you a healthy New Year-you're obviously there.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 6, 2017)

Btw-re the CDC guidelines-what percentage of Americans do you think walk 5 miles a day? Not very high, I fear.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 6, 2017)

I didn't even know it.
It's like when I played Soccer I never got tired.
I was chasing a Ball like a Racetrack Dog on a Rabbit, focusing on the target not the fatigue.
Then I would try jogging with shapely woman friends and would get tired?

Mandalay Bay had a great Events list for CES this year.
They cleared out the Russian Mob and and the Call Girls who had their own floor.
Nevada Gaming actually is a private security force, doesn't have to have warn Metro Vice Squads that are in on the take.

All we need Larry is somebody to pull a wagon in front of us with brand new synths, making us walk faster as we seem to get closer, then keep dragging it away.
You'll do ten miles and won't even feel it until you accidentally lean on the keyboards aftertouch too hard trying to catch your breath....


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 6, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> Btw-re the CDC guidelines-what percentage of Americans do you think walk 5 miles a day? Not very high, I fear.



Well they'll be glad to know the God King Trump will bring them Trump Care, and fat burning pills will be sold by Joe Mansions' (Virginia Dem) CEO daughter for 1200 bucks a script....

Check it out.
Got brown leather, blue, desert khaki and orange for wardrobe requirements.
I use to wear a nice Seiko Diamond and nobody ever noticed.

These are my combat convention shoes.
Wardrobe is prime concern, comfort and Steel Toes and Heel in case somebody's feeling strong.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 6, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Well they'll be glad to know the God King Trump will bring them Trump Care, and fat burning pills will be sold by Joe Mansions' (Virginia Dem) CEO daughter for 1200 bucks a script....
> 
> Check it out.
> Got brown leather, blue, desert khaki and orange for wardrobe requirements.
> ...


LVCC is a big place. Most of my convention experience is NAMM but I did go to one NAB in Vegas. I could see walking 10-15 miles in a day but 23?? Nah. 

What are you Jimmy, around 50?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 6, 2017)

56 actually.
But LVCC is only one of many CES sites.
I gig at LVCC for CES for 11 years now. Then hit the old Sands behind the Venetian and Palazzo.
I played the old Sands, built the Venetian on top of it, then played there..
Same up and down the strip. Anyone asks for a resume I walk them outside and point at the skyline.

I move back here in May.
Can't wait to get back in the game.
The MidWest is without challenges.
Can't believe how well we did in silly tribute groups.
We got tired of those 20 years ago, but around here they are great draws..

Cheers, gotta try and bribe Booth workers with the old NAMM favorite.
"You gotta carry all that shit back? That sucks, maybe I can be of assistance."


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 6, 2017)

That's amazing for 56. Color me awed.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 6, 2017)

Typo, 57. 
Yeah but I've stayed active since I quit the Concrete Crews.
It's a lot harder trying to get back in shape than it is to keep in shape.
I learned after a 6 month recovery when a swinging load smashed into my ass.

Instead of adding more distance Larry do the same but add an exercise.
You ever notice boxers shadow boxing as they jog?
You burn twice the calories and build more lean because the fast walking gets your blood everywhere quickly.
Try using a foot long bungee on the return walk (halfway point) and pull it out then up down, light isometrics.
I bet after a week of that you'll do it the whole walk.

I see a guy who's prepping for the Strongman event in Memphis and he does runs with dumbells, 20 or 25 I believe, then walks and presses them.
He dropped 40lbs in 6 months, but then again he's 30 something, but the dual exercise regimen is in use everywhere.

I do cross fit classes at the College, but my favorite workout is ball control soccer style using a 3lb. Medicine ball.
I don't think about getting tired but keeping the ball bouncing off my quads for at least 10 hits at a time.
When I stop I go hey I'm tired.....

Psychological advantages help me.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 6, 2017)

Repetitive exercise drives me mad. I don't do any.

I used to keep fairly fit by playing basketball into my 50s, but then I fucked up my fingers, so that's over. I'm struggling to do my 6 miles and will stick with it, but-respeck, yo.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 6, 2017)

I need to add some other exercise. I run (crawl) a couple miles a few times a week, trying to get it up to 5 times a week. Basketball was the best exercise, used to play all day and night into my twenties and was always in shape without having to think about it (being young helps there too...). But once I could no longer grab the rim (during Clinton's first term) I hung it up. Man do I miss bball...


----------



## woodsdenis (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## chimuelo (Jan 7, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> Repetitive exercise drives me mad. I don't do any.
> 
> I used to keep fairly fit by playing basketball into my 50s, but then I fucked up my fingers, so that's over. I'm struggling to do my 6 miles and will stick with it, but-respeck, yo.



Larry do you sit when doing audio?
I do a yearly preventive screening check up, take no meds and told the doctor I stand when practicing and performing and do cross fit.
He explained the value of duality.
Just concentrating on playing my parts while operating pedals, etc. all while standing is a caloric exercise.
It's repetitive. 
You and SHound should play Basketball. It's repetitive and your breathing will trigger the burning of calories along with the mental challenge of scoring.
Walk while bouncing the BBall, hit the nearest court for 30 minutes.
You aren't old yet, but will be if you stop moving.

Just hoping to help motivate.
I bet if you were at a synth convention you'd get 20k and wouldn't even notice.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 7, 2017)

Sounds good Jimmy, I keep meaning to get back on the court, but the basket looks thousands of feet away now, bums me out. I used to play a lot of tennis, and have been doing a bit more of that again. But the kind of tennis I play now I think is about as much exercise as using the TV remote.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 7, 2017)

Jimmy, you ever play competitive bball? 
It's anything but repetitive, except that it makes you constantly swivel and do wind sprints. I tore a ligament and a tendon in my fingers twice, and that was that. Can't do my writing in finger casts all the time. It was great though-my last court was 118th street in Harlem, 15 minute walk, easy to get motivated when 16 year old kids are ragging my fat old white ass.

I did NAMM for about 20 years or so, but my best pal was the National Sales manager of Hosa Cable and has passed away, so I don't really have the heart anymore, and with YouTube etc, there really isn't a great need to travel cross country to see the latest gizmos. I had a few offers to work the show years ago but I wanted it to be fun so didn't go there.

Anyway, I'm happy to be able to do my 6 miles, 10 flights, 25 push ups when I can (it's 20 friggin degrees here with high wind chill.). I don't aspire to your level of fitness though I admire it.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 7, 2017)

Yuze guys are fine if you're that active.
My mate is a 36 year old athletic 5'11" Chinese gal.
Im a sucker for long legs.
I'm forced to stay in shape...


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 9, 2017)

Hard to play tennis in the south right now, it was 23 degrees yesterday! But I did my 2 miles on the treadmill. Very hamster-like but at least the heart rate got up there...

Meanwhile Trump continues to embarrass the fuck out of himself. Said Meryl Streep, arguable the greatest actor who ever lived, is overrated. And the republicans are trying to push through his band of lobbyists.

More people in positions of influence need to follow Streep's example and speak out against the idiot and the criminal political party he is now leading. DeNiro made a great video a while back, calling him a punk which is exactly what Trump is. We need waaaaaaay more of that. Everyday. Make it an avalanche. This is a completely ADD society filled with a lot of people who don't read or think. Celebrities can reach them.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh yeah, she totally changed my mind with her NFL and Mixed Martial Arts comment.
Said, these are not the Arts.....
I'm pretty sure it's mixed Martial "Arts"... and it's un American not to love the NFL...

In my opinion they're both so out of touch and more interested in popularity and personal success they continue insulting people unintentionally.

I think Streep earned her stripes going back as far as the Deer Hunter, when she actually connected with everyone portraying herself in a real life struggle.
I can watch Pravda anytime it's on. It's like a Bruce Lee movie or a 3 Stooges medley.

So I take her snobby remarks like a grain of salt.
I do sympathize with those movie star victims though.
It must be tough not having a Clinton or Obama around to give your millions to.
The poor distraught multi millionaires should just keep talking.
Trump will continue playing whack a mole for a few more months then they disappear like the recount, the million mom march, the electoral recount, and on and on.
Pretty sure they'll give Trump 8 years at this rate.

Today Ma promised the God King Trump to open Alibaba and create a million shitty jobs....
Probably glad he kissed the Throne.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 9, 2017)

I thought her speech was amazing. And I don't buy the crap about celebrities not having a place to say what they think. I don't have to like it, and if I don't I can not buy their goods. But I don't resent them doing it at all. I've been in that room and others like it. A lot of those people worked their asses off to get there for years, against impossible odds, so thinking of them all as out of touch billionaires is a useless cliche, and just not true. A lot of other people in that room are charlatans and parasites, but that's just hollywood, and any business for that matter. 

Speaking out against Trump was a great thing for her to do, and she did it powerfully. She has a platform to speak out and she used it. More power to her. Plus she's from New Jersey, where I'm originally from, so there's that.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 9, 2017)

Perhaps more targeted reading is required. Here's America's most popular, premier pro-business site:

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/01/09/alibaba-to-discuss-expansion-plans-with-trump-company-aims-to-create-1-million-us-jobs-over-the-next-5-years.html

My point being-I'm all in for more American jobs, but these promises sound VERY very fuzzy. More like "I'd better kiss ass and position myself-let me give this guy some good PR and we'll see what's what."


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 9, 2017)

Everybody should speak their minds, and she is on the right track but reiterating the "making fun of a disabled" person is an opinion of others that she has made hers, others see it differently.
Did she have a problem with the Liberals that kidnapped and tortured a mentally disabled white guy in Chicago?
I didn't think so, so her side of the story should be told, but there's the other side of the coin she missed.
All too often the perfect elite class sees and repeats what they deem important.

The jobs thing is half a can of mixed good and bad.
Trump naturally will spin it in his favor, but higher prices eventually will come and the same folks cheering the God King on now might change their tune.
I have been buy American since I was a kid, it was drilled in to brain as my father lost big time on the Japanese Steel deal that seemed to become OK everywhere once it was allowed to happen, and that was before Corporations started making money outsourcing.
Our Government basically killed the American Steel Industry to help out Japan who wanted control of the commodity.

Our exports in manufacturing are too expensive after paying Union costs.
If we could have the Government subsidize exported costs instead of paying people to sit on their ass or killing consumers and small businesses with skyrocketing costs of the failed ACA, that would be a way to remain competitive.

France does this with many of it's Industries and especially in Aerospace.
Their country is 90% Union, but they dont have a grip on their economy like they use to.

I hope his CEO picks show these politicians some creative business and financing skills.
I know from the last 15 years these guys are 2 useless dangerous destructive Law Firms.
Money brings happiness, brings jobs, makes people productive and proud.

Good Luck, and fingers crossed.
Anything is better than Liberals leaving a trail of misery and death around the world and in our inner cities.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 9, 2017)

"Liberals"? What "liberals"? I'm a liberal. Those people are not my people, I don't care if they're black, white, green or purple. 

That said, other than the few days n the recent past where they had power to torture and abuse a mentally challenged guy, exactly what power will they be wielding over the nation in the next few years? What a ridiculous straw man argument.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 9, 2017)

The power they have is Billionaire backed riot squads, and a lack of safety in Liberal neighborhoods like Chicago.

Remember Black Lives Matter protesters in Charlotte yelling at each other to stop destroying their neighborhoods and head to the suburbs.
Same in Wisconsin when Madison and Milwaukee were burning.
It appears they got the message in Chicago and went and found them a mentally disabled soft target.

The DNC supports media matters, move on, black lives matter, hands up don't shoot...
Your elites take their money too, that makes Liberals everywhere complicent. Silence is not separation.
Just like I couldn't vote for Trump I basically became complicit as my vote was construed to support anything that follows billionaires marching orders and cash.

Head organizer of Ferguson was arrested in Houston, guess who owed his safe house?
Gets out of jail and walks into a job teaching at Yale for 6 Figures.
Explain that and this Liberalism crap to a family struggling with costs of living and playing by the rules.

Your party is a farce, it's investors don't care about the damage they cause, because they prosper from chaos, oil, coal and insider trading.

Nice group of elites you hold so high....


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't have a party, since 2000, so it must be your party you're raving about.
The only people I hold to a high standard are people willing to do the hard work- you know, like the woman you voted for.

What do political activists have to do with a few criminal abusers? Why do you equate them? That's just stupid. You put John Lewis, Ghandi and MLK on the same level as some criminal kidnapping abusive kids? Boy, talk about absurd reductions. Moronic.

Seriously Jimmy, whom in fuck are you talking to? You got to lay off the steroids, man.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jan 10, 2017)

Why is it that if you ðespise Trump your automatically a Liberal. I suppose that would include the Koch brothers then ? One of whom had to leave one of Drumpf golf courses last week when the Donald threw one of their playing partners off the course for a book he hade written decades ago.

The reality is this asswipe can say anything he wants and it doesn't affect his base, which says something about his supporters. So what is the counter to that ? Do you adopt the same approach and go at him in his own style ? Stop taking the high ground ? As much as Meryl Streep was spot on it hasn't changed anyone's mind about him has it ?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 10, 2017)

Denis, you read my mind. Gonna start another thread.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 10, 2017)

Perhaps you should take into account his base sees Liberals and their billionaires organizing riots as the problem, so it's a Con Artist vrs. Criminals.
With any luck the do as I say not as I do elites will keep their promise and leave.
But actors as well as their lawyers/politicians rarely tell the truth or they would be gone.

Hopefully they'll keep losing support, having nobody left to give their millions to.
Faced with giving to charity that helps the Liberal base, my guess is they will move to Canada and tell shitty jokes, make more Super Hero movies, since they themselves are racists or they'd move to Mexico, but like their all white neighborhoods with big walls and guards, they don't want to be around us dark completed folks unless we praise them and throw Rose pedals for them to walk on. Our elite acting class better hurry up and give awards to other races if they plan on remaining relevant. Again, the do as I say not as I do elites keep voting themselves as the winners. I did agree with La La Land. Fantastic production and Ryan Gosland learned Piano to play his parts instead of an extra.
Talk about rising for a challenge.

So let them continue using failed old racism or other failed tactics.
It's their last chance.

And don't forget to thank Harry Reid (rich white Liberal role model/leader) for making Trumps cabinet a fast walk in the park.
There's a chance Liberal billionaires can bribe a few GOP members since they work for cash like their Liberal bros, but 60% of America that doesn't vote might awaken like a giant sleeper cell leaving us with a King, Queen and new ruling class.

Awesome possibilities.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 10, 2017)

For crissake Jimmy, you're equating Donald Trump, the president elect of the united states, with a bunch of kids in Chicago? You go to great lengths to try and make a point, but come on, take responsibilty for your argument man, that's just idiotic.



chimuelo said:


> Everybody should speak their minds, and she is on the right track but reiterating the "making fun of a disabled" person is an opinion of others that she has made hers, others see it differently.
> Did she have a problem with the Liberals that kidnapped and tortured a mentally disabled white guy in Chicago?
> I didn't think so, so her side of the story should be told, but there's the other side of the coin she missed.
> All too often the perfect elite class sees and repeats what they deem important.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm just having fun bro.
Yuze guys use to be fun.

Anyone who wants to rule over Americans deserves my ridicule.
Including Trump, but so far he's done nothing wrong other than call a Federal Judge a Mexican.
For that, he lost my vote but he won so now gets my support until he pulls a Clinton/Bush/Obama lie. Until then he gets a shot.

Speaking of fun, actors and actresses dressed as Klansmen tried to disrupt the proceedings and were removed.
I think they should have their hands tied behind their backs, legs tied with a short bungee cable, then released into a Liberal neighborhood 8 miles east.
Try convincing the locals of their intentions.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 10, 2017)

1st paragraph - Whew. I just watched a video of Kellyann Goebbels making your same point about the kids in Chicago.

2nd - Really, you're giving Trump a shot? Bannon, Minuchin, Tillerson, Sessions, Carson... you're giving them a shot?

3rd - I think they should get a full hour of TV every night of the week to do whatever the hell they want until Trump is impeached. Then we'll see about picking it up for next year.

And will you stop calling poor neighborhoods 'liberal' neighborhoods? It's not just stupid, it's the kind of thing that gets people like Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell elected. Right wing radio, Fox News and online alt right crap is the shit that got working people to vote for republicans against their own interests since the 80s. You're efforts are always welcome there.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 10, 2017)

P.S. Yes we were fun before a dullard whose politics consist purely and solely of when and how he can get his next blowjob was handed the nuclear codes. Less fun now.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 10, 2017)

Agreed.
But we've had one in the 90s who actually was sued (hush-hush) for similar actions.
He was a good President though.
Most Americans just want a good economy, so he was thanked for the good he did.
The only reason I could pull the handle for Hillary was because of his success and experience, not hers. Knowing the threats we face from failed Liberal policies having him in there would have been a nice default parameter...


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 10, 2017)

All I know is Conservative and Liberal career politicians fail and are never accountable.
CEOs who have been accountable to shareholders for decades with a good record...?

Any day of the week over these self serving money grubbing lying bastards...


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 10, 2017)

Bill Clinton was certainly interested in blowjobs, no argument there. But beyond that the similarities between he and Donald Trump are limited to the fact that they both process oxygen.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 10, 2017)

Nah, we gave Bill too much of a pass on his adolescent and very possibly coercive sexuality. That's the nature of the sort of politics I'm trying to back away from, that "yeah but he's our guy" crap.

Bill was the ultimate appeaser-centrist. In the American narrative that probably made him a "good President" as it was mostly non-interventionist (something Obama was criticized for) and the budget was under reasonable control.
To me, he was a moderate placeholder until the neocons took power and started fucking up the world. Always fear rapaciously corrupt zealots-they're inevitably lax in their judgements of themselves while acting as authoritarians towards everyone else, and they usually have some bizarre agenda.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 10, 2017)

What Clinton did with his sex life has about as much bearing on his performance as president as what I do with my sex life. None. Zero. Not relevant, in a civilized world. In a regressive, primitive, republican world however, it's relevant only in regards to hypocrisy, which of course is rampant throughout the republican party.

As far as Clinton's actual politics go, I very much agree. I've always said he was the best republican president of the modern era. I don't think he started out that way, but got his ass handed to him on healthcare and caved. Triangulation was always about him trying to hold the republicans at bay. And it still wasn't enough to satisfy their insane desire for power. They impeached him for a blowjob. They are truly a disgusting and exceedingly dangerous group of people. And they now are in power. Last time they were in power they nearly bankrupted the country and lied to the american people about the war they were hell bent on starting, and we'll be dealing with the repercussions the rest of our lives. I know I'm preaching to the choir here to a large degree...

The same for Obama. He spent 6 years trying to keep the rapacious radical right at bay, and wound up operating slightly right of center, essentially a Nixon republican. 

The republican party went through some kind of horrible transformation under Reagan and after. They decided that they are the sole owners of the truth, and whenever they meet resistance they lose their minds. From the horror of the Patriot Act, to the third reich-ish naming and creation of the Homeland Security Agency and now to Donald Trump. 

Compared to these zealots, these maniacs, these false patriots, Bill Clinton was FDR.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jan 10, 2017)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensing...ties-to-russia?utm_term=.ovAZ0qL0L#.vgKrjgXjX

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/01/10/politics/donald-trump-intelligence-report-russia/index.html

likes golden showers apparently, please let this ben legit.


----------

